# GSM 175 - Unable to upload documents, getting message that max limit reached



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Friends, I am unable to submit my documents for my GSM 175 visa (after submitting a few documents) as I get a message that 'Maximum attachment limit allowed for this visa has been reached'. I still have quite a few documents to upload. Has anyone in this forum faced this situation before? Any tips? I have already written to DIAC though... Thanks


----------



## razzy (Jul 14, 2011)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi Friends, I am unable to submit my documents for my GSM 175 visa (after submitting a few documents) as I get a message that 'Maximum attachment limit allowed for this visa has been reached'. I still have quite a few documents to upload. Has anyone in this forum faced this situation before? Any tips? I have already written to DIAC though... Thanks


This is common. Don't worry. Just email the rest of your documents to [email protected]. 

Make sure you mention your full name, passport number, date of birth, and the application/transaction reference number.

Also, in case you accidentally missed it, file names must not have spaces. Use underscores.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

razzy said:


> This is common. Don't worry. Just email the rest of your documents to [email protected].
> 
> Make sure you mention your full name, passport number, date of birth, and the application/transaction reference number.
> 
> Also, in case you accidentally missed it, file names must not have spaces. Use underscores.


Thanks buddy..I am relieved :clap2:


----------

